# Name on deeds



## Winniefern (6 mo ago)

Hi, I understand my ex husband is selling our property in France - he retained this in our divorce but never removed my name from the deeds as he claimed it was too expensive. Now he is selling will he require my consent and signature to sell?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes.
But you can mandate the notary to have one of his assistants sign for you.
Paperwork to fill in and photocopies to send by e mail
Unless it was stkpulated being exclusively his property under the divorce settlemeny ...


----------

